# Zoo Tycoon 2 problem



## MDS5 (Sep 21, 2009)

So I've recently installed the game and when I go to play it, it says that I need 256mb of memory to run the game and it's detecting that I don't have any to read. This is a brand new computer and I don't get it. I'm currently running Windows Vista 64-bit if that helps any. I'd really love to play this game again. Any help out there?


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi MDS5. Welcome to TSF.

Since Zoo Tycoon 2 is an older game, try running it in compatibility mode. To do this:

Right Click the executable -> Click "Properties" -> Click the "Compatibility" tab -> Tick "Run in Compatibility mode" -> Choose Windows XP or 2000.


----------



## MDS5 (Sep 21, 2009)

This doesn't seem to be working. Any other ideas?


----------



## whalefreak (Oct 7, 2009)

_
Greetings,

I'm New here & have Quite a Big problem in Installing my New Zoo Tycoon 2,
Ultimate Collection..

I recently bought a copy of zoo tycoon 2 ultimate collection.
When I try to install it, I get an error:
1607: Unable to install Installsheild Scripting Runtime. :upset:

Is there a way to fix this? I have tried Microsoft's updates & had No success. 

I did recently Un-install Zoo tycoon 2, Marine Mania & Extinct animals. 
Is this causing the error If so, how do I fix it so I can install my newest game, zoo tycoon 2 ultimate collection? 

I spent All afternoon yesterday, digging thru Microsoft's website, trying to find a Solution.. Has anyone else ever seen this error?

I went to a page on Microsoft's site, in the games area & was asked for the Product ID# of my game.. And was instructed to install the game
& that it was in the 'About Us' screen..
How can I access that, when I can't get past the Initial Installsheild screen?

Please help! I can post a Printscreen of the error messege, if needed..

_


----------



## pmorrison2588 (Sep 29, 2009)

Tell me that the copy of the game that is installed is a licensed one or pirated. Probably the key to your problem is there.


----------



## pmorrison2588 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have a question also. Is this game made by the same people who made Roller coaster Tycoon.


----------



## whalefreak (Oct 7, 2009)

_
The game I have is an Official copy, by Microsoft Game Studios..

And Yes, btw, I believe Zoo Tycoon is made by the same people who make Rollercoster Tycoon.. 
_


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi MDS5.

The problem is you have Vista 64-bit, the game will not run on that platform as it was only designed for a 32-bit operating system.


----------

